# And so it begins...



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

Just took possession of my first lathe, a Revo 12/16. Tools arrive Monday so there won't be any turning this weekend. But I am excited to get turning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2019)

Congratulations. You are right, so it begins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 18, 2019)

Great! You have officially stepped off into the woodworking abyss. There is no turning back now. From now on it is...more wood, more tools, more wood and even more tools! Welcome to the abyss!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome to the club....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Great! You have officially stepped off into the woodworking abyss. There is no turning back now. From now on it is...more wood, more tools, more wood and even more tools! Welcome to the abyss!


agree! One can never have enough tools. That's why the make both a left-hand, and right-hand bowl scraper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 18, 2019)

Well, that gets the cheap part of turning out of the way! 
Congrats on your starting with a solid machine like that, I've heard nothing but good things on the Revo. 
So...whatcha gonna turn first? 
Do you have experience turning?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

TimR said:


> Well, that gets the cheap part of turning out of the way!
> Congrats on your starting with a solid machine like that, I've heard nothing but good things on the Revo.
> So...whatcha gonna turn first?
> Do you have experience turning?


I am just starting so no experience other than a class. I want to turn bowls so need to get some cheap blanks, maybe just 6x6 posts from Lowes and make saw dust before buying nice wood blanks. I'll join the local AAW group at the next meeting. One nice thing is friends are already giving me limbs from trees that fell down during the last storm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh no, another one crossed over to the dark side.... Congrats Kevin!!

If you get some 6x6s (or other wood) from your big box store do not get pressure treated lumber, its dust is toxic. Take a class or two, or find a local club and/or mentor, to learn how to turn bowls. The money you spend on a class will shorten the learning curve and you'll learn a lot. Congrats on your new lathe, looking forward to seeing what you turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Oh no, another one crossed over to the dark side.... Congrats Kevin!!
> 
> If you get some 6x6s (or other wood) from your big box store do not get pressure treated lumber, its dust is toxic.



Right, stay away from PT lumber.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 18, 2019)

Congrats Moon!!! Looking forward to see all your projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2019)

Use some of the limbs that your friends want to give you and practice. Even mini bowls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2019)

Kevin, get some 6 x 6 cedar to practice on. Not sure if Lowe's has it, but i know Allen & Allen has it. Centrally located, not far from downtown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2019)

Congrats on the lathe man, I'm jealous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 18, 2019)

Congratulations and enjoy the ride. Good decision on joining a club.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 18, 2019)

Have fun and BE SAFE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> Kevin, get some 6 x 6 cedar to practice on. Not sure if Lowe's has it, but i know Allen & Allen has it. Centrally located, not far from downtown.


Oh great! I'll look them up. Thank you!


----------



## TimR (Jul 18, 2019)

Talk to one of the guys at your local club about having someone work with you on following, roughly in this order
1. Safety-Eyewear and shields, identify crappy wood that could fly apart, proper speeds, sharp tool usage
2. Tool sharpening for gouges, skews, parting tools and scrapers
3. Proper (typical) tool for specific cuts...never use roughing gouges on bowl blanks or when wood is oriented to cut both side and end grain
4. Techniques for good tool usage

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome to the Turning zone ….. The signpost up ahead says "free wood".....your only limit is your imagination (actually your wallet)
Getting in the local club is a good start, you'll find good folks that are helpful & don't be afraid to go.
As for here---ask away, there are no dumb questions---just ask @Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 18, 2019)

And so it begins..… yes it does …. right down the rabbit hole... congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 18, 2019)

all put together at least. The hard part is done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 18, 2019)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow that lathe looks awesome Moon. Good luck with your new tool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2019)

Congrats! Be sure to have fun along the way! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 22, 2019)

:) Hiya, TXMoon... I have the same setup as you, except with one light and no wheels. I did get the extension bed, though. I love how accurate the tailstock is in alignment to the headstock. I know you're going to love your lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

